# Crispy Skin for beer can chicken?



## 449714 (Apr 8, 2015)

Every  time I do some beer can chicken it ends up being nice and juicy but I wish I could get the skin a lot more crispy.

I usually try to pat down the bird as much as I can after a rinse. I also put on a bit of olive oil (helps the seasoning stick)

I'm assuming I'm either not drying the bird enough after I rinse or I'm doomed as soon as I put the olive oil on.

Thoughts/tips/tricks?

Cheers


----------



## goensouth (Apr 8, 2015)

You are not doing anything wrong. To get crispy chicken skin it needs to be heated to at least 325. I usually finish mine in the oven or hot grill for about 15 minutes to crisp it up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep higher temp is what you need. If your smoker can't go high then you will need to finish the bird in a high temp oven or on a high temp grill. Really no need for the oil either. The spices will stay on without it. At lower temps the oil will hinder the skin from crisping. 

Having a nice dry skin on the bird will also help. If you can air dry the bird in fridge for 8-12 hours uncovered do it. If not hit the bird with a hair dryer on low right before putting it in the smoker.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 8, 2015)

Love the blow dryer idea but not sure what my wife would do if she walked in and I was using her hair dryer on a chicken.


----------



## 449714 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to toss it in the fridge for 12 hours. Might as well try seasoning without the olive oil either.

I usually take the bird off around 165. So maybe put it in the grill (over direct heat) when it hits 130 or so and just let it go the rest of the way to 165?


----------

